# GUI in J-Applet



## thomas.g (23. Mrz 2005)

Hi, ich hätte ein ganz dringendes Problem!

kann man in ein JApplet Buttons und so auch einbinden?
Wenn ja wie?
Und ist es möglich, dass man mit NetBeans in der GUI was Designed und dass dann als Applet auf die Homepage gibt?
- ich meine mit GUI gemacht!
Danke


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2005)

> kann man in ein JApplet Buttons und so auch einbinden?
> Wenn ja wie?


Ein Applet ist auch nur ein Panel. Geht also ganz normal   


> Und ist es möglich, dass man mit NetBeans in der GUI was Designed und dass dann als Applet auf die Homepage gibt?
> - ich meine mit GUI gemacht!


Kenn mich mit GUI-Buildern nicht aus, aber warum sollte es nicht gehen. Kannst die GUI aber auch einfach selbst schreiben  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2005)

thomas.g hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ist es möglich, dass man mit NetBeans in der GUI was Designed und dass dann als Applet auf die Homepage gibt?


Ja das geht. Ein Applet ist ein ganz "normales" Java-Programm, welches nur ein paar etwas anderen Ansätzen folgt.


----------



## thomas.g (23. Mrz 2005)

und wegen sachen FTP;
es sollte ein Exchange Programm für die Homepage meiner Klasse werden!
allerdings gibt er bei einem Applet wenn man Connected zum Server immer eine "access denied" Meldung!
Bei einem Normalen Java Programm geht das aber, warum?


```
import sun.net.ftp.*; 
import java.net.*; 
import java.io.*;
import javax.swing.*;


/** 
* Delegaten-Klasse für sun.net.ftp.FtpClient 
* @author Illuvatar 
*/ 
public class ftp
{ 
   private FtpClient ftpc; 
   public ftp (InetAddress server, String username, String pass) throws IOException 
   { 
       try
       {
      ftpc = new FtpClient (); 
      ftpc.openServer (server.getHostName()); 
      ftpc.login (username, pass); 
      JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Ja", "ut", JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
       }
       catch(Exception e)
       {
             JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Nein", "ut", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
           System.out.println(e.toString());
       }
   } 
   /** 
     * Wechselt das Verzeichnis 
     */ 
    public void cd (String to) throws IOException 
    { 
       ftpc.cd (to); 
    } 
    /** 
     * Wechselt in den binary - mode. 
     */ 
    public void binary() throws IOException 
    { 
       ftpc.binary(); 
    } 
    /** 
     * Wechselt in den AscII - mode. 
     */ 
    public void ascII() throws IOException 
    { 
       ftpc.ascii(); 
    } 
    /** 
     * Führt das noop - Commando aus. 
     */ 
    public void noop() throws IOException 
    { 
       ftpc.noop(); 
    } 
    /** 
     * Lädt fil in eine neue Datei auf dem Server mit dem Namen name hoch. 
     */ 
    public void upload(File fil, String name) throws IOException 
    { 
       if (!fil.exists()){ 
          throw new IllegalArgumentException ("The file doesn't exist"); 
       } 
       OutputStream os = ftpc.put(name); 
       InputStream is = new FileInputStream (fil); 
       int len; byte[] buf = new byte[1024]; 
       while ((len = is.read(buf)) >= 0){ 
          os.write(buf, 0, len); 
       } 
       is.close(); 
       os.close(); 
    } 
    /** 
     * Lädt die Datei auf dem Server mit dem Namen name in fil down. 
     */ 
    public void download(File fil, String name) throws IOException 
    { 
       OutputStream os = new FileOutputStream (fil, false); 
       InputStream is = ftpc.get(name); 
       int len; byte[] buf = new byte[1024]; 
       while ((len = is.read(buf)) >= 0){ 
          os.write(buf, 0, len); 
       } 
       is.close(); 
       os.close(); 
    } 
    /** 
     * Beendet die Verbindung. 
     */ 
    public void quit() throws IOException 
    { 
       ftpc.closeServer(); 
    } 
}
```
[/code]


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2005)

Applets laufen in einer Sandbox, d.h. solange sie nicht signiert sind kann man nicht auf die Dateien des Client zugreifen, und nur zum Server von dem das Applet geladen wurde eine Verbindung aufbauen.


----------



## thomas.g (23. Mrz 2005)

und wie signiert man die?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2005)

Benutz mal die Suche  :wink:


----------

